
Show HN: FlagTimes – The macOS app for anyone working in multiple timezones - reimertz
https://www.flagtimes.com
======
reimertz
Hi there HN peeps,

I just saw a post here on HN about 250 productivity tools and felt a tad sad
to not see my own tool on the list, but I blame myself for not doing any kind
of advertising of it but felt I might at least share it.

Anyway, It all started when I moved to Indonesia, doing the remote
work/digital nomad thing and had a huge problem figuring out what time it was
back home.

So naturally, instead of actuality working, I learnt swift and created an
simple app just for myself, solving said problem. A month later, friends
started bugging me about the app, so after a while I was like, fuck it, let's
create this thing! :D

I released it, it got some love over at the Product Hunt community but maybe a
week or two, sales went don't two maybe 1-2 sells a day. But to be honest,
just knowing I might save a minute or two of a persons life each week makes my
day. :)

Finally, a bonus link & LPT: Don't ever post your self-built tools to awesome-
lists unless they are super complicated, non-learning-project apps that
doesn't "solve anything at all": [https://github.com/iCHAIT/awesome-
macOS/pull/452](https://github.com/iCHAIT/awesome-macOS/pull/452)

If you have any questions, I'm more than happy to answer them! //Pierre

------
stephenr
It’s always nice to see useful little tools like this in the MAS. Will
definitely check this out when I’m back at my mac.

I’m sure I used to have an app called “Jet” that showed scrolling time zones
side by side for this type of thing - but I can’t find any reference to it
anywhere. If anyone knows what I’m referring to and/or what happened to it,
I’d love to know!

~~~
stephenr
Ok so I checked it out.

Not bad - a bit more customisation would be nice i.e. it'd be better to have a
(even abbreviated) city name than flag + timezone. I added two people I work
with (in Ithaca NY and Houston TX) and it just shows me a flag + UTC offset
next to the time - that doesn't help much to see quickly.

Also, due to the nature of it, after a couple of entries it becomes pretty
wide.

I dont actually need the info all the time, I can usually guesstimate close
enough, but when I want to know specifically, it'd be helpful to be able to
see the times of multiple at once.

So for me, this isn't quite what I need, but good luck, and don't be deterred
by that idiot on GH.

